# 205/55 on 8" rim anyone?



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

I recking this is something that _may_ be found amongst some of the mk3 wheel fans. I am simply considering running 205/55 profile on a 8" wide rim.

What do you guys reckon? Will it be too streched?

Some of you may believe I am off my beat, but this is actually for the urquattro. Normally they run the NLA 215/50R15 dimension, which means either 225/50 or 205/55 which are same size inbetween the latter two. I have 195 on 7s and happy with that (VW Polo), and see a lot of 205s on 7s (BMW E30s on Google etc).

205/55R16 :









205/55R16 on 8s:


----------



## serge81 (Aug 15, 2015)

You can find all tire sizes that fit your VW at www.cartiresizes.com


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

hi
I am fully aware of what tire sizes are OE and what are available to match.
My reason for asking was finding out if 205 width is too stretched for a 8" wide rim or not, as the 205 option would dictate a 55% profile.

This can also be subject to different manufacturer's and/or model's pattern how well they suit.
So far I've only seen Bridgestones in 205 on 8", although 50 profile, not too bad TBH.


----------

